# favolosa... da brividi...



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2009)

Secondo me, il suo capolavoro:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsxlPtHzOKE


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Settembre 2009)

userei la sua musica ma le sue parole le farei cantare ad un altro.
è un poeta ma non ce la fa a cantare come suona.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2009)

A me piace anche come canta... una voce piu' musicale e pulita non farebbe lo stesso effetto


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me piace anche come canta... una voce piu' musicale e pulita non farebbe lo stesso effetto


 un po' il Tom Waits italiano...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> un po' il Tom Waits italiano...


Direi che e'' un paragone ottimo!


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Settembre 2009)

*ehm..*



moltimodi ha detto:


> un po' il Tom Waits italiano...


il paragone mi pare un po' azzardato a dir poco..


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2009)

Secondo voi Vinicio e Tom passerebbero le selezioni di X Factor? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Perdonatemi... ma io ogni tanto ci penso a queste cose... io credo che moltissimi verrebbero scartati


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Direi che e'' un paragone ottimo!









ma non esiste, almeno secondo me..
e, a parte che si ispira molto a bob dylan, ma dire che sa cantare, paragonandolo a t.w... bè, dai..
ma de gustibus..


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Secondo voi Vinicio e Tom passerebbero le selezioni di X Factor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tom canta anche senza voce ed è uno dei pochissimi a saperlo fare.
lo stesso pregio, anche se in pochi lo riconoscono, lo ha vasco rossi.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non esiste, almeno secondo me..
> e, a parte che si ispira molto a bob dylan, ma dire che sa cantare, paragonandolo a t.w... bè, dai..
> ma de gustibus..


Io lo vedo piu' TW che Bob Dylan... non ho detto che sa cantare, ho detto che le sue canzoni con una voce piu' musicale e pulita non avrebbero lo stesso effetto...

A me il paragone con TW aggrada anche perche' Dylan non mi piace troppo IMHO


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> il paragone mi pare un po' azzardato a dir poco..


 Come ogni paragone... ma io ci trovo molto delle musicalità e dei testi di Waits... una vena poetica che attinge alla stessa fonte. Ed una voce che in qualche modo me lo ricorda. 
In qualche altra cosa mi ricorda il Paolo Conte di Blue Tango...


----------

